

I feel insecure about being a non-technical founder - mmmbop

Hi,<p>I was just wondering, as someone who is currently in the process of outsourcing development for an app idea of mine, if I am right to feel insecure. I mean, I try learning the basics of objective C, so I can understand what is going on within my own app, to a degree, but I feel like if I never really know, I can never be successful in the app industry... Am I right to feel this way?
======
duiker101
Why do you feel like that exactly?

I could say that I feel the opposite... I can create the most amazing thing
and nobody will see it while a bunch of marketing people can sell products the
don't have and probably will never have.

------
wmf
First stop saying "non-technical"; instead of defining yourself by the skills
you don't have, talk about the skills you do have.

